# I am in love with you one day/ we getting divorce the next



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been posting on here for about a week now. My husband says he wants a divorce.

We have our fights, used to be about 1 every 2 months we would have a big disagreement. We would get over it the next or so never really holding a grudge. That how things were for the past 5 or so years until this past feb.
We got into a big fight because I would get on the computer and look at porn till all hours of the night and not come to be we had sex once a month sometimes every 2 months and he would sleep on the sofa. Half the time my 9 yr old would crawls in bed with me in the middle of the night and hubby would not come to bed till like 3 and not want to move him. During this fight we also had issues with face book. I checked his account alot and would find a girl flirting with him and he did not flirt back but with his past issue with women i was upset. He removed me from his friend and I was pissed. He decided a few days later to give up the computer and sex to see if he really has a problem with sex. Things were a little tense during this time but he still acted liked he loved me we did small things together movie walks etc. We had sex twice during lent, which I am now the bad guy for cause I pushed for it when i new he was trying to quit. March coms the 18th to be exact my sons bday. Hubby finds out that my daughter his step daughter is dating a guy we forbid her to see. She is going to prom with him. I knew she had hung out with him a couple of times and that she was going to prom with him but I thought thye were just friends so I let it pass until daughter slipped up. I found out and was mad to she was grouned for weeks but we already bouthg her dress and I could not see taking prom away from her I let her go with this guy. He seems like a nice guys hubby used to work with him and this kid made fun of hubby so i think his feelings were just hurt. Daughter 17 says she is in love with this guys and is going to date him even if we wont let her she will just sneak and do it we cant keep her locked up forever. She is a good kid, great grades does not get in trouble has a job and is well rounded, so I chose to let her see him as long as i know when and for how long. Hubby was furious. We fought for a whole week he said he was leaving but changed his mind. From that time on things seemed ok hubby and I were spending more time together and he seemed like he was really trying. I liked the way things were going. This fight 2 weeks ago was over money we never fight about money. He blew it way out of perportion. Now he wants a divorce, his freedome to come and go as he please. Well he has a sick mind and does not have anyone to talk to about things but me I am his best friends. He told me that when he goes to his late night AA meetings there is a women (girl) 26 there that he has been spending time with she helped him deal with the thing with my daughter telling him that he will just push them together and so on and now they play hacky sack as a group after the meeting like 7 or 8 of them all single with no kids to take care of except my hubby well a few time him and this girl have been the only two left well he got it in his head that there might be something. During the past 2 weeks he spends lots of time up there. He has decided that he wants his freedome I am holding him back and a nag cause I dont like him spending so much time at the club. It has taken me a while to figure this out but I think that when he was really trying to make things work it was so I would trust him and he could hide what he was doing, maybe not a affair cause he says he thinks she is not intereseted in him but his attempt at finding one. Now he sees how much freedome these young people have and he wants it to. 

I know this is long and I apprieciate anyone who has read the whole thing.

We are supposed to talk to night about a seperation, it takes both incomes to support our house with none left over so this will be hard. He has an appointment monday with the laywer. I was thinking about telling him I would come stay with the kids while he was at work ( 9Yr old) when he gets home I will leave and he can do what ever he wants the our 15 yr old will be there to so hubby could still leave. (19 and 17 yr old are mine and are never home anyway work friends and who wants to be in a fight house) Just to let him see that it is not me that he has to be responsible for but the kids, they will ask and want to know where he is going and when he is coming home to. We also have a councelilng appt made for the 28 I dont know if he still plans on going but i thought this plan might work till then. 

I dont know what else to do? I love him dont know why sometimes but i do and am not willing to just sit back a let this destroy my life or my kids.


----------



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention that our power has been out for 2 days from a storm and he is still going to the meetings till 3 or 4 leaving me to deal with the fridge ($200 worth of food) and a scared 9 yr old who wont leave my side in the dark. the kids bordome. We are at his parents how this mornign letting the kids swim.


----------

